

Creative Startup Capital  - Ztrain
http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/11/startup-capital.html
Creative financing for technology and online startups.
======
dzohrob
creative startup capital = selling your $90 startup guide for $40 to yc.news
kids. please tell me nobody here bought this! i guarantee you your money and
time would be better spent working on your product.

